# It's Back !!!! Fake HD on ebay



## catfish (Mar 4, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255418686242?campid=5335809022


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 4, 2022)

Yup. Very strange listing on off. I don't get it. BTW, is it really fake?
I've thought about emailing seller Scooty Bo but info keeps changing. 👎


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 4, 2022)

Please no time wasters!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 4, 2022)

This seller is super sketchy!  At the very least, they are breaking eBay policy with ever single listing.  ALL the listings have this same format... 1 dollar to start, with a JPG of these same instructions. If you look at their feedback as a seller, its all either private or for computer parts, and their location is in the UK, but the bikes are in Los Angeles?









						Items for sale by pccentre-528 | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from pccentre-528!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 4, 2022)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 4, 2022)

... The few randomly chosen listings I checked of their 34,530, they all follow this same format. I think this is a hacked account that has a bot doing postings. Blanket every category, wait for the phone calls and scam away!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 4, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> This seller is super sketchy!  At the very least, they are breaking eBay policy with ever single listing.  ALL the listings have this same format... 1 dollar to start, with a JPG of these same instructions. If you look at their feedback as a seller, its all either private or for computer parts, and their location is in the UK, but the bikes are in Los Angeles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is located in the USA and all those items have sold or have been offered in the past for high figures.  It seems the scammers use the email to lure in some buyers and make a few fast transactions before getting shut down by Ebay.  They clearly have stolen: pccentre-528's identity or cloned it somehow?  You have to wonder how many folks Ebay keeps on staff just to respond to such hacks.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Everything is located in the USA and all those items have sold or have been offered in the past for high figures.  It seems the scammers use the email to lure in some buyers and make a few fast transactions before getting shut down by Ebay.  They clearly have stolen: pccentre-528's identity or cloned it somehow?  You have to wonder how many folks Ebay keeps on staff just to respond to such hacks.



I reported the account to eBay as potentially hijacked.  Red flags all over. Their most recent listings are loads of identical Rolex watches. I wonder if they'll do a bundle deal with a skid-steer and an inflatable raft?


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 5, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Yup. Very strange listing on off. I don't get it. BTW, is it really fake?
> I've thought about emailing seller Scooty Bo but info keeps changing. 👎
> View attachment 1582357
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is the largest scam account hack I've ever seen. And unusual that the owner has/had an item still listed. Normally it's an inactive account. The number of listings with some already bid into the $1,000's (18,671 listings) https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item=255062298503&_ssn=pccentre-528&_sop=16

And you can see in that link that, they had the suckers lined up major big too. What these thieves have/had running is massive. Not an ordinary hack job means: Guarantied they'll be back again and again and again,   for quite some time. Ebay stopped every one now.

Especially, more than 18,000 listings says to me, these guys got a set up where it's not just a hack, it's a preloaded program doing all the work as soon as the account's password is cracked.

Only one was actually real when they hacked it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/255062298503?campid=5335809022
And that seems to be active currently.
That seller got F-ed and is going to stay that way every time somebody does their due diligence before buying;  for some time to come.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 5, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> BTW, is it really fake?



It is a far cry from this one:


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks like ebay pulled all of their auctions.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 12, 2022)

Back again


----------

